#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Configurando Mikrotik - Hotspot + Balance + Proxy Paralelo Squid + Cache Full

## megalink

*Ola pessoal...* 

Estou hj aqui pra contribuir com o que aprendi aqui no forum... espero que esse material seja de bom uso para todos

No meu caso aqui as configurações em anexo é baseada no tipo de serviço que eu uso aqui que no caso é hotspot... no entando pode ser adaptada para qualqer outro serviço

Para o melhor entendimento vou explicar alguns pontos para que todos possam usufluir das regras....

As regras foram feitas para o uso do hotspot + balanceamento entre 2 links + proxy paralelo com squid (debian) + cache Full... mais as regras no mangle e queue tree que é um excelente Qos fazendo a marcação das conexões para um melhor controle dos serviços das portas...

Aproveitando segue abaixo um link com a colaboração de outros membros para a configuração passo a passo do proxy paralelo com squid.

CONFIGURAÇÃO DO SQUID EM PARALELO (Colaboração do nosso amigo MR.RG)
https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...m-o-linux.html


Em anexo segue o arquivo chamado (Mikrotik Serviço Completo) que contem as regras, é só copiar e colar (adaptando-a as suas classes de ip)

Espero que seja util pra muita gente pois durante 1 anos eu visitei o forum sempre aprendendo e pesquisando muito... no entanto faça o mesmo pois somente desta forma vc aprende e pode ensinar...

Abraços a todos

----------


## Raniel

Muito bom sua configuração, tá de parabens.

Estou pensando em diminuir ainda mais o consumo do link da seguinte forma:
Já que estamos usando o linux/squid para cache, fazer um php para capturar os nomes dos arquivos que estão em caching e fazer um pagina de downloads e repassar para os clientes, assim eles nem precisariam usar a rede externa para depois ter que voltar para o cache. Se você programar em php e quiser dar esta ajuda, será bem vinda.

----------


## jeanfrank

OLA PRA TODOS

TENHO UM ESQUEMA PARECIDO COM ESTE QUE VCS ESTÃO VENDO:

- UTILIZO O MK PRAS REGRAS DE MANGLE, NAT E FIREWALL;
- FAÇO BALANCEAMENTO COM 5 LINKS;
- UTILIZO O HOTSPOT PRA AUTENTICAÇÃO DOS USERS E PAGINAS DE AVISO;
- TENHO UM SERVIDOR LINUX PRA FAZER O PROXY EM PARALELO (DEBIAN), ESTOU TESTANTO O CentOs TAMBÉM;
- ESTOU TRABALHANDO NAS REGRAS PRA CACHE FULL;

Se alguém tiver interesse posto aqui o passo a passo, por hora de uma olha no meu esquema simplificado abaixo:

abraços

ps: estou tendo problemas com travamentos do meu modem dsl principal utilizo o sppedtouch v510, se alguem tiver uma sugestão eu agradeço :Itsme:

----------


## rogeriodj

Exelente post amigo, so me tira uma duvida se puder, é claro.
No seu queue tree na seguinte regra 
add name="1 - Navegacao" parent=QOS packet-mark=Navegacao-Pacotes \
*limit-at=128000* queue=default priority=8 max-limit=100000000 burst-limit=0 \
burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no 

oq significa essa informação em negrito, sei q max-limit é o maximo q pode chegar, agora esse limit-at eu suponho q seja 128k pra cada cliente ou conexão, estou certo?

----------


## Raniel

> *...** limit-at=128000* ...
> oq significa essa informação em negrito...?


O limit-at é o menor valor possível que ele poderá chegar, isto é usando para manter uma velocidade garantida. Ex.: 64k
limit-at=48k e max-limit=64k. O cliente ficará sempre entre 48 e 64k.

----------


## rogeriodj

Mais nesse caso ainda devo usar o simple queue pra controle de cada cliente, certo?

----------


## Raniel

Isto.

----------


## rogeriodj

> OLA PRA TODOS
> 
> TENHO UM ESQUEMA PARECIDO COM ESTE QUE VCS ESTÃO VENDO:
> 
> - UTILIZO O MK PRAS REGRAS DE MANGLE, NAT E FIREWALL;
> - FAÇO BALANCEAMENTO COM 5 LINKS;
> - UTILIZO O HOTSPOT PRA AUTENTICAÇÃO DOS USERS E PAGINAS DE AVISO;
> - TENHO UM SERVIDOR LINUX PRA FAZER O PROXY EM PARALELO (DEBIAN), ESTOU TESTANTO O CentOs TAMBÉM;
> - ESTOU TRABALHANDO NAS REGRAS PRA CACHE FULL;
> ...


 
Posta o passo a passo ai pra nois amigo, agora sobre o modem use o SpeedStream 4200 q fica bem melhor!

----------


## megalink

isso mesmo amigo... o limit-at como o Mr. RG informou é o menor valor que vc garante que o cliente pode usar no caso 128k parece que não mas para controle do p2p é uma maravilha... vc nunca tera problema de upload muito alto até porque na regra do mangle as marcações do p2p tem um limite de conexões simultaneas para cada cliente...

----------


## megalink

> OLA PRA TODOS
> 
> TENHO UM ESQUEMA PARECIDO COM ESTE QUE VCS ESTÃO VENDO:
> 
> - UTILIZO O MK PRAS REGRAS DE MANGLE, NAT E FIREWALL;
> - FAÇO BALANCEAMENTO COM 5 LINKS;
> - UTILIZO O HOTSPOT PRA AUTENTICAÇÃO DOS USERS E PAGINAS DE AVISO;
> - TENHO UM SERVIDOR LINUX PRA FAZER O PROXY EM PARALELO (DEBIAN), ESTOU TESTANTO O CentOs TAMBÉM;
> - ESTOU TRABALHANDO NAS REGRAS PRA CACHE FULL;
> ...


 

ola Amigo... em relação ao travamento do seu modem o speedytouch tem esse problema mesmo... ele não aguenta muitas conexoes... troca ele por um d-link 500b ou um speedystream 4100 ou 4200 que fica 100%

----------


## megalink

> Muito bom sua configuração, tá de parabens.
> 
> Estou pensando em diminuir ainda mais o consumo do link da seguinte forma:
> Já que estamos usando o linux/squid para cache, fazer um php para capturar os nomes dos arquivos que estão em caching e fazer um pagina de downloads e repassar para os clientes, assim eles nem precisariam usar a rede externa para depois ter que voltar para o cache. Se você programar em php e quiser dar esta ajuda, será bem vinda.


 


Sim Mr. RG é interessante pegar desenvolver um script que pegue a url do donwload que esta sendo feito em cache... direciona-la para uma pagina web no servidor, e assim que o download esteja completo no servidor o mesmo link fique ativo para o cliente fazer o download do mesmo sem que o servidor precise procurar no cache para repassar para o proximo cliente..

Não sou expert em php mas creio que não seja tão complicado assim de desenvolver esse sistema integrado ao Squid..

----------


## netuai

> OLA PRA TODOS
> 
> TENHO UM ESQUEMA PARECIDO COM ESTE QUE VCS ESTÃO VENDO:
> 
> - UTILIZO O MK PRAS REGRAS DE MANGLE, NAT E FIREWALL;
> - FAÇO BALANCEAMENTO COM 5 LINKS;
> - UTILIZO O HOTSPOT PRA AUTENTICAÇÃO DOS USERS E PAGINAS DE AVISO;
> - TENHO UM SERVIDOR LINUX PRA FAZER O PROXY EM PARALELO (DEBIAN), ESTOU TESTANTO O CentOs TAMBÉM;
> - ESTOU TRABALHANDO NAS REGRAS PRA CACHE FULL;
> ...


 Postei aqui no underlinux uma solução barata e simples para travamento dos modens, eu uso 2 500b e estavam travando, desmontei eles das carcasas, parafusei em uma caixa hermetica plastica, e botei 2 coolers, resolveu meu problema :Party:

----------


## fcavalera

Caro rogeriodj, gostaria que vc postasse esse passo-a-passo que vc montou achei bem interessante....

qualquer coisa me add no msn: [email protected]

Flavio Henrique

----------


## iceblue

Amigos, qual versao do MK estão utilizando?

no caso de proxy paralelo como fica o log do squid? fica com ip do usuario ou do serv MK?

----------


## Raniel

Qualquer versao do mikrotik funciona o proxy, no meu caso, 2.9.27 +. E para gerar os logs de cada ip voce precisa fazer com que o mikrotik seje cliente do mikrotik.

----------


## iceblue

> Qualquer versao do mikrotik funciona o proxy, no meu caso, 2.9.27 +. E para gerar os logs de cada ip voce precisa fazer com que o mikrotik seje cliente do mikrotik.


Amigo, nao entendi, poderia me explicar?

----------


## Raniel

Olha filho, voce deve configurar seu mikrotik como configura um cliente normal (mikrotik 192.168.1.1, linux 192.168.1.2 gw 192.168.1.1).

----------


## iceblue

> Olha filho, voce deve configurar seu mikrotik como configura um cliente normal (mikrotik 192.168.1.1, linux 192.168.1.2 gw 192.168.1.1).


 
Hum, ja fiz um teste dessa forma e no access.log do squid todos os acessos saem com o ip do MK ex:192.168.1.1 devo ter feito algo de errado. Tem alguma manha a+?

obrigado!

----------


## Raniel

Nao usar o ip webproxy para redirecionar e sim um destination nat

----------


## shalom_rm

> OLA PRA TODOS
> 
> TENHO UM ESQUEMA PARECIDO COM ESTE QUE VCS ESTÃO VENDO:
> 
> - UTILIZO O MK PRAS REGRAS DE MANGLE, NAT E FIREWALL;
> - FAÇO BALANCEAMENTO COM 5 LINKS;
> - UTILIZO O HOTSPOT PRA AUTENTICAÇÃO DOS USERS E PAGINAS DE AVISO;
> - TENHO UM SERVIDOR LINUX PRA FAZER O PROXY EM PARALELO (DEBIAN), ESTOU TESTANTO O CentOs TAMBÉM;
> - ESTOU TRABALHANDO NAS REGRAS PRA CACHE FULL;
> ...


 
amigo tem como vc por gentileza passar as regras para eu comparar com o meu aki e tentar montar igual o seu estou com 4 links de adsl .. poderia me dar uma ajuda???

----------


## iceblue

> Nao usar o ip webproxy para redirecionar e sim um destination nat


Amigo, vou colocar aqui a forma q estou fazendo e em seguida peço a sua ajuda pois nao entendi mto bem.

Em teste eu fiz da seguinte forma:

MK
Lan Clientes IP 10.10.10.x/30
GW 10.10.10.x
Lan Cross
172.16.22.x/30
Webproxy up com parent proxy 172.16.22.x/30
redirecionamento para a porta do proxy MK no firewall

Debian
IP 172.16.22.x/30
Squid no ar
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Da forma que voce falou, como ficaria?

----------


## ivovid

> OLA PRA TODOS
> 
> TENHO UM ESQUEMA PARECIDO COM ESTE QUE VCS ESTÃO VENDO:
> 
> - UTILIZO O MK PRAS REGRAS DE MANGLE, NAT E FIREWALL;
> - FAÇO BALANCEAMENTO COM 5 LINKS;
> - UTILIZO O HOTSPOT PRA AUTENTICAÇÃO DOS USERS E PAGINAS DE AVISO;
> - TENHO UM SERVIDOR LINUX PRA FAZER O PROXY EM PARALELO (DEBIAN), ESTOU TESTANTO O CentOs TAMBÉM;
> - ESTOU TRABALHANDO NAS REGRAS PRA CACHE FULL;
> ...




AMIGO GOSTARIA DE SABER + SOBRE "TENHO UM SERVIDOR LINUX PRA FAZER O PROXY EM PARALELO (DEBIAN)" COMO HE FEITO ISSO? 

me add [email protected]

----------


## Raniel

> ...
> Da forma que voce falou, como ficaria?


Ficaria da forma descrita neste material:

Linux: MikroTik + Squid 2.6 com cache full [Artigo]

----------


## matheus

como configuro a memoria cache do mik pelo win box
abraços

----------


## jeanfrank

AMIGO GOSTARIA DE SABER + SOBRE "TENHO UM SERVIDOR LINUX PRA FAZER O PROXY EM PARALELO (DEBIAN)" COMO HE FEITO ISSO? 

me add [email protected][/quote]


então utilizo o debian aqui e ele trabalha em paralelo ao servidor mk fazendo as vezes do proxy e cache de paginas.

basicamente adicionei 2 regras em "ip/firewall/nat":

1ª para suprir com link ilimitado o debian(proxy):
chain=srcnat, arc address=192.168.6.0/30, action=masquerade onde o ip 192.168.6.0/30 é a classe destinada na ether que funciona o debian, aqui tenho um servidor com 5 pci + rede onbord na minha estrutura utilizo 4 pci pra links + 1 servidor proxy paralelo + servidor de paginas.

2ª esta regra redireciona todos os pedidos da porta 80 (http) para o proxy:
chain=dstnat, src. adreess=192.168.0.0/24, dst. adreess=192.168.6.2, protocol= 6 (tcp), dst. port=80, in. interface=clientes, action=redirect, to ports=3128 onde o ip 192.168.0.0/24 é a classe destinada ao meus clientes pela interface clientes, o ip 192.168.6.2 é o do debian e a porta 3128 e do proxy que esta comentada dentro das configs do squid.conf no debian.

Agora no debian depois de instalado o squid no meu caso utilizei o squid3 é so comentar o squid.conf, aconselho vc pesquisar um pouco sobre os comandos do linux,
basicamente utilize
apt-get update, apt-get install squid3
ls para ver listar de arquivos
cd / para entras nas pastas
intale o joe pra editar os arquivos como em: apt-get update, apt-get intall joe
enfim da uma olhada no anexo

valeu

----------


## costajr

Ola *jeanfrank,*

aki tinha problema de travamento de tempo em tempo.
Resolvi mudando ele por um 3COM .. muito bom o tempo de resposta e ate agora naum travaou mais.

Quanto ao seu layout de rede, tenho uma parecida. So que usando FREEBSD. Utilizo ele como proxy tb com balanceamento.

Gostaria de maiores detalhes como das suas configuracoes. Claro se vc puder postar.

Grato ...E espero que ajuda a dica do modem.





> OLA PRA TODOS
> 
> TENHO UM ESQUEMA PARECIDO COM ESTE QUE VCS ESTÃO VENDO:
> 
> - UTILIZO O MK PRAS REGRAS DE MANGLE, NAT E FIREWALL;
> - FAÇO BALANCEAMENTO COM 5 LINKS;
> - UTILIZO O HOTSPOT PRA AUTENTICAÇÃO DOS USERS E PAGINAS DE AVISO;
> - TENHO UM SERVIDOR LINUX PRA FAZER O PROXY EM PARALELO (DEBIAN), ESTOU TESTANTO O CentOs TAMBÉM;
> - ESTOU TRABALHANDO NAS REGRAS PRA CACHE FULL;
> ...

----------


## ultralaser

Não achei o anexo poderia me enviar por e-mail
[email protected]

----------


## jeanfrank

ja envie o arquivo pra vc

da uma olhada ai

valeu :Tee:

----------


## costajr

Caro JeanFrank,

gostaria de ver mais um pouco de sua implementacao que vc citou no forum.

HOTSPOT + MK + LINUX em paralelo com LOAD BALANCE

Ficaria muito grato se pudesse me falar mais sobre sua rede, pois tenho uma aki com Freebsd e gostaria de implementar ele paracida com a sua.

Att,

Costa Junior.

----------


## costajr

Se vc puder enviar pro meu email:

[email protected]

Desde de ja grato pela atencao.

----------


## ultralaser

Eu gostaria de ver o loadbalance soh q da seguinte forma um link sendo LP (dedicado) e outro sendo Speedy soh q os "p2p" usem apenas o link do Speedy a LP fica pro restro (navegação e downloads) vc tem algo assim?

----------


## costajr

Eu gostaria de ver o loadbalance soh q da seguinte forma um link sendo LP (dedicado) e outro sendo Speedy soh q os "p2p" usem apenas o link do Speedy a LP fica pro restro (navegação e downloads) vc tem algo assim?


Vc pode fazer isso retirando todo o trafego das portas principais (80,21,25,110,443) redirecionando para a LP e o resto que sobra manda para Rota Default que no caso seria o ADSL SPEEDY para os programas P2P.
Dessa forma o link LP nao fica saturado de programas P2P.
Espero ter ajudado.

----------


## ultralaser

vc poderia me descrever mais ou menos os comandos, tipow assim:
1º colocar outra placa de rede e configurar o speedy;
2º ip > firewal ????
3º ip > router ???
4º ???? ...

Por favor sou meio leigo 

Obrigado

----------


## jeanfrank

Então Costajr 
Estou em viajem agora mas chego na minha empresa na segunda ou terça ai vou preparar uma passo a passo pra vc em cima do que estou utilizando e te passo pelo forum pra que todos possam ver, estes ultimos dias estão bem corridos pra min e só tenho 5 dias antes de fazer outra viajem pro paraná se sabe final de ano natal, ano novo, familia.... 

um abraço

ps: se não te responder até terça posta me perguntando novamente que ai te passo rapidinho

----------


## 2KILLER2

> Eu gostaria de ver o loadbalance soh q da seguinte forma um link sendo LP (dedicado) e outro sendo Speedy soh q os "p2p" usem apenas o link do Speedy a LP fica pro restro (navegação e downloads) vc tem algo assim?



Poucos programas P2P ficam presos a marcação, a maioria utiliza conexão criptografada na porta 80.

----------


## ultralaser

Mais se eu conseguir marcar alguns jah diminui o uso minha banda... e os q eu conseguir usar eu coloco liberado para uso na rede

----------


## costajr

> Mais se eu conseguir marcar alguns jah diminui o uso minha banda... e os q eu conseguir usar eu coloco liberado para uso na rede


 
Bom, como falei. Isso eh feito com marcacao de pacotes pela aba / IP / Firewall / MANGLE.

Se vc tiver um Link Dedicado e outro por exemplo xDSL, vc poderia direcionar todo o trafego bom (chamo de bom portas 80, 443, 21, 23, 22, 25) para o LINK Dedicado marcando os pacotes no MANGLE Action MARK ROUTING com NEW ROUTING MARK (por exemplo ROTA_DEDICADA) e nas Rotas (ROUTES) vc definiria este pacotes marcados para sairem pela Rota do LINK Dedicado e o restante de todo o trafego saira eh claro pela rota PADRAO, pois so teriamos duas ROTAS de SAIDA.
Acho que ficou bem facil a compreensao de como fazer. Mas caso ainda tenha duvidas eh so falar que posto o passo passo.

OBS: Nao garanto filtrar todo o trafego P2P, pois como ja foi falado eh muito dificil vc capturar pacotes desses programas, mas com certeza ja melhora muito o LINK Dedicado.
Agora ficaria bom mesmo se vc tivesse outro servidor pro traz do MK (tipo LINUX/BSD) para fazer as requisicoes DNS pelo LINK DEDICADO pois ai vc teria um grande diferencial sem ser afetado pelos programas P2P.

Abracos.

----------


## ultralaser

CostaJR,

Ajudou sim, mais se naum fosse encomodo pedir o passo a passo eu agradeciria e muito, e eu estou montando um squid pra colocar em paralelo no MK, e como vc falou que ficaria melhor com a configuração por traz no linux achei importantissimo isso, vc tem um passo a passo também sobre isso ? 

Obrigado é de pessoas assim como vc que o underlinux precisa muito.

----------


## iceblue

> *Ola pessoal...* 
> 
> Estou hj aqui pra contribuir com o que aprendi aqui no forum... espero que esse material seja de bom uso para todos
> 
> No meu caso aqui as configurações em anexo é baseada no tipo de serviço que eu uso aqui que no caso é hotspot... no entando pode ser adaptada para qualqer outro serviço
> 
> Para o melhor entendimento vou explicar alguns pontos para que todos possam usufluir das regras....
> 
> As regras foram feitas para o uso do hotspot + balanceamento entre 2 links + proxy paralelo com squid (debian) + cache Full... mais as regras no mangle e queue tree que é um excelente Qos fazendo a marcação das conexões para um melhor controle dos serviços das portas...
> ...


Amigo, voce pode me enviar o arquivo anexo?

[email protected]

obrigado!

----------


## numlock

> então utilizo o debian aqui e ele trabalha em paralelo ao servidor mk fazendo as vezes do proxy e cache de paginas.
> 
> basicamente adicionei 2 regras em "ip/firewall/nat":
> 
> 1ª para suprir com link ilimitado o debian(proxy):
> chain=srcnat, arc address=192.168.6.0/30, action=masquerade onde o ip 192.168.6.0/30 é a classe destinada na ether que funciona o debian, aqui tenho um servidor com 5 pci + rede onbord na minha estrutura utilizo 4 pci pra links + 1 servidor proxy paralelo + servidor de paginas.
> 
> 2ª esta regra redireciona todos os pedidos da porta 80 (http) para o proxy:
> chain=dstnat, src. adreess=192.168.0.0/24, dst. adreess=192.168.6.2, protocol= 6 (tcp), dst. port=80, in. interface=clientes, action=redirect, to ports=3128 onde o ip 192.168.0.0/24 é a classe destinada ao meus clientes pela interface clientes, o ip 192.168.6.2 é o do debian e a porta 3128 e do proxy que esta comentada dentro das configs do squid.conf no debian.
> ...


Bom aqui nesse tutorial só está fazendo cache da porta 80, seria um transparent proxy mas se eu quiser cache de todas as portas (não sei se o termo é correto mas seria ter o cache de tudo não so navegação) sem perder a comunicação dos pcs na rede interna (LAN) como seria aguem sabe? se eu redirecionar tudo (todas as portas) funcionaria sem problemas, sem perder a comunicação interna LAN?

Obrigado.

----------


## Rafael1929

Amigo vc pode me enviar o arquivo (Mikrotik Serviço Completo) em anexo, pois não estou encontrando o mesmo. Desde ja muito obrigado Viw...

----------


## Raniel

Amigo, já que está usando o linux, melhor que faça todo o balanceamento nele. Fiz um assim outro dia e o cache sai mais limpo. No linux você pode balancear por serviços também. Assim que tiver um tempinho vou postar um material sobre isto. (mikotik com hotspot + linux com cache full e balanceamento de link por serviços).

----------


## ultralaser

Gostaria de ver esse seu material pois foi postado um aqui e falta configurações

----------


## NetoGO23

Alguem que já conseguiu pegar o arquivo "Em anexo segue o arquivo chamado (Mikrotik Serviço Completo) que contem as regras, é só copiar e colar (adaptando-a as suas classes de ip)" poderia me enviar por email? 


[email protected]


Obrigado.

----------


## deivyn

alguem que conseguiu pegar o anexo, poderia anexar novamente? ou hospedar em algum lugar para download?

Obrigado

----------


## jeanfrank

Deivyn

pega ai o arquivo e se mais alguem precisar pega tambem

valeu

----------


## deivyn

Obrigadooo pelo retorno..

Mas o anexo ainda continua faltando..

manda para o meu e-mail q eu vou hospedar no meu servidor para download

deivyn @ uol com br

valeu..

----------


## sfvsousa

kd o anexo com a configuração?

----------


## jeanfrank

Desculpas pessoal

vou disponibilizar amanhã pra todos estava viajando a serviço nestes dias mas segura ai

abraços
 :Driver:

----------


## jeanfrank

deivyn e demais interessados

estou disponibilizando o arquivo Mikrotik serviço completo ajudou bastante em alguns pontos

baixa ai e mão na massa

um abraço

ps: não é de minha altoria peguei no inicio deste post quando ainda tava disponivel parabens ao autor

----------


## jeanfrank

O autor do arquivo em questão foi o Megalink

valeu cara

brigadooo!!!

----------


## jmoura

Alguem já fez hotspot com o NanoStation 5?
Valeu

----------


## ultralaser

HotSpot com Nano usando q sistema ? e q versão de firmware

----------


## jmoura

Olá, hoje tenho Nano5 com o firmware XS5.ar2313.v3.1.1.3498.080725.1329 e debian com sistema operacional.
Valeu

----------


## lelyrock

eu so nao entendi onde entra o cache full, como fazer o mk liberar o proxy q esta em paralelo de forma full, sem fazer o controle de banda.
se alguem puder me responder e me ajudar....

----------


## lelyrock

outra coisa, teria como fazer neste mesmo MK q fica em paralelo ao squid fazer um load balance de rede por grupo de ips? 192.168.1.1 ao 192.168.1.50 pelo link1 e 192.168.1.51 a 192.168.1.100 pelo link2 ou ai teria q ter 3 servidores?
-serv de balance 2 link
-serv de proxy squid
-serv q pga os dados do proxy e do balance e joga para os clientes

ficou meio confuso isso...rs

----------


## romeudu

Amigo jeanfrank se vc puder me passar seu passo a passo pois estou tendo problemas no config do hotspot junto com o balanceamento...simplismente para de funcionar...coloco o balanceamento tudo certinho aí ativo hotspot para...tiro o balanceamento o hot volta a funcionar....alguém já passou por isso?

----------


## edergga

estou tentando montar um servidor mk com estas funções a muito tempo e não consegui que funcionasse tem como vc postar o tutorial completo e o backup do sistema?
ficarei muito grato.
msn [email protected] 
a outra coisa um bom firewall com squid e cash que uso é o brasilfw excelente.



> OLA PRA TODOS
> 
> TENHO UM ESQUEMA PARECIDO COM ESTE QUE VCS ESTÃO VENDO:
> 
> - UTILIZO O MK PRAS REGRAS DE MANGLE, NAT E FIREWALL;
> - FAÇO BALANCEAMENTO COM 5 LINKS;
> - UTILIZO O HOTSPOT PRA AUTENTICAÇÃO DOS USERS E PAGINAS DE AVISO;
> - TENHO UM SERVIDOR LINUX PRA FAZER O PROXY EM PARALELO (DEBIAN), ESTOU TESTANTO O CentOs TAMBÉM;
> - ESTOU TRABALHANDO NAS REGRAS PRA CACHE FULL;
> ...

----------


## netuai

Aproveitando da sua boa vontade, poderia passar o passo a passo para montar um sistema parecido com o seu? E quanto a ajuda com o modem, eu resolvi da seguinte forma, tirei um meu que estava travando e coloquei o meu balanceador para discar, ele travava todo dia, ai passou a travar menos, mas o fato é que ainda travava, principalmente em dias de calor, solução, desmontei e arrumei ele em uma case com 2 coolers, resultado, ja esta funcionando a 6 meses sem nenhum travamento, dou um reboot as vezes por conta mesmo, nem presciza fazer isto...




> OLA PRA TODOS
> 
> TENHO UM ESQUEMA PARECIDO COM ESTE QUE VCS ESTÃO VENDO:
> 
> - UTILIZO O MK PRAS REGRAS DE MANGLE, NAT E FIREWALL;
> - FAÇO BALANCEAMENTO COM 5 LINKS;
> - UTILIZO O HOTSPOT PRA AUTENTICAÇÃO DOS USERS E PAGINAS DE AVISO;
> - TENHO UM SERVIDOR LINUX PRA FAZER O PROXY EM PARALELO (DEBIAN), ESTOU TESTANTO O CentOs TAMBÉM;
> - ESTOU TRABALHANDO NAS REGRAS PRA CACHE FULL;
> ...

----------


## jeanfrank

Pessoal estou postando a partir de agora as regras e esquemas que consegui fazer aqui no meu provedor, duvidas adicionais podem ser perguntadas posteriormente.

Vou dividir em partes pra melhorar o entendimento(ps. não quero dizer que é a melhor solução mais me atende, inclusive se vcs tiverem idéias melhores por favor postem pra gente) :Proud: 

1ª Parte - Hardware utilizado:

No meu esquema utilizo por enquanto 2 servidores.
Server 01 - Mikrotik (Duron 1.2 / 768 mb ram / hd 160 gb / placa mãe asus 6 pci + rede onbord);
Server 02 - Debian (Athlon 64 bits x2 / placa mãe asus / 4 gb ram / 2 hds 250 gb em raid0 / fonte 500w / 2 ventilações forçadas para gabinete"cooler gabinete");
04- modens dsl speed touch v510 no modo router;
06- aps zinwell para os links dsl remotos em wds(quem tem todos os links locais obviamente não precisa);
06- Antenas 25 dbs de grade para os aps zinwell;
04- swites (tarefas diversas, principalmente pra testes e distribuição de sinal em rede local e pra rbs);
03- Routerbord (01 kodama 400 "rb 533" + 2 rb 433 ah);
02- antena pluton ptx 26 30 db(para um ponto a ponto entre 2 pops);
05- cartões engenius 630mw emp-8602 plus-s
02- Antenas omini direcional 15 db;

Estamos trabalhando na montagem de uma torre nova que vai suportar as novas antenas que compramos tipo painel setorial de 17 bd polarização horizontal pra substituição das antigas omni, e um novo servidor pra paginas e outros detalhes

ja ja posto a continuação ... na proxima vou postar todas as configurações que utilizo no mk

abraços

----------


## jeanfrank

Pessoal segue o arquivo com as regras do mk pra voces

ps. dei um export em /ip, então ta meio sem edição do jeito que vem mas foi desta forma que comecei a aprender a um tempo atras, tem que analisar e adequar a realidade de cada um

abraço

mais tarde passo o detalhes do ponto a ponto usando 2 rbs com mk 3.10 e as regras das outras rbs para transmissão do sinal

valeu :Shakehands:

----------


## wengler

Tem como me ajudar tenho 1 so link dedicado ja tenho squid funcionando mais nao esta acontecendo o redireciomento para ele. Uso hotspot aqui.

Tem como me passar as config q tenho q fazer no mikrotik

os ips 189.85.XX.XX/19 link de internet
192.168.10.1/30 proxy squid
20.20.0.1/24 clientes

Se nao for muito trabalho

O mikrotik esta com o ip valido direto nele

----------


## jeanfrank

wengler

Então vc entra com as seguintes regras em ip/firewall/nat

1ª chain=srcnat, src. address=192.168.6.0/30(classe ip linux), action=masquerade

2ª chain=dstnat, src. address=192.168.0.0/24(classe ip clientes), protocol= 6 tcp, dst. port=80, in. interface= clientes(nome da placa do link pros clientes), action=redirect, to ports=3128

tem mais algumas regras em ip/web proxy

port: 3128
hostname: proxy(este nome e personalizavel e deve estar comentado dentro das regras do squid.conf)
transparent. proxy=yes
parent proxy= 192.168.6.2(ip linux)
parent proxy port= 5128(porta é personalizavel e deve estar comentada dentro das regras do squid.conf)
o resto pode ser default

se tiver mais duvidas é so falar 
abraços

----------


## Raniel

Dá uma olhada neste material
Linux: MikroTik + Squid 2.6 com cache full [Artigo]

----------


## ivovid

> wengler
> 
> Então vc entra com as seguintes regras em ip/firewall/nat
> 
> 1ª chain=srcnat, src. address=192.168.6.0/30(classe ip linux), action=masquerade
> 
> 2ª chain=dstnat, src. address=192.168.0.0/24(classe ip clientes), protocol= 6 tcp, dst. port=80, in. interface= clientes(nome da placa do link pros clientes), action=redirect, to ports=3128
> 
> tem mais algumas regras em ip/web proxy
> ...


Caro amigo Jean 

tentei como vc havia orientado porem com o hotspot ativado O SQUID NAUM FAZ O CACHE 
tentei com essa dica do Raniel + tb naum deu certo pq existem algumas config q naum tem na minha versao do mk 2.9.27


do material do Raniel aproveitei so as conf do mk

----------


## jeanfrank

Ivovid

Meu camarada utilizo aqui a versão 2.9.50 não utilizei esta versão 2.9.27 mas creio que as alterações são poucas, mas enfim me fale comparando quais as configs estão diferentes da sua versão pra que eu passei, estou pronto a ajudar o que for possivel... estou pensativo vc tinha anteriormente conseguido por para funcionar o squid com seu mk naquela conversa que tivemos alguns dias atras pelo msn ? ou o problema apareceu quando vc ativou o hotspot ?
Aconselho vc se tiver condições deixar o mk rodando sem proxy paralelo para os clientes e se vc tiver mais pcs pra gente montar uma laboratorio passo a passo na instalação e configuração do mk + linux, ate por que não te ensinei a utilizar as regras de cache full, quando estava em processo de aprendizado e tocando ja o meu provedor fiz isto comecei com mk e suas regras basicas e tal, depois montei 2 server linux identicos um configurei o squid e coloquei pra rodar e o segundo estou "brincando" ate hoje testando opções e configurações e etc
qualquer coisa estamos ai

abraços

----------


## ivovid

> Ivovid
> 
> Meu camarada utilizo aqui a versão 2.9.50 não utilizei esta versão 2.9.27 mas creio que as alterações são poucas, mas enfim me fale comparando quais as configs estão diferentes da sua versão pra que eu passei, estou pronto a ajudar o que for possivel... estou pensativo vc tinha anteriormente conseguido por para funcionar o squid com seu mk naquela conversa que tivemos alguns dias atras pelo msn ? ou o problema apareceu quando vc ativou o hotspot ?
> Aconselho vc se tiver condições deixar o mk rodando sem proxy paralelo para os clientes e se vc tiver mais pcs pra gente montar uma laboratorio passo a passo na instalação e configuração do mk + linux, ate por que não te ensinei a utilizar as regras de cache full, quando estava em processo de aprendizado e tocando ja o meu provedor fiz isto comecei com mk e suas regras basicas e tal, depois montei 2 server linux identicos um configurei o squid e coloquei pra rodar e o segundo estou &quot;brincando&quot; ate hoje testando opções e configurações e etc
> qualquer coisa estamos ai
> 
> abraços


desde ja muito obrigado amigo realmente deu certo o mk com o debian (sem o hotspot) o problema do hotspot so apareceu DEPOIS q estava com o mk e o debian em funcionamento as minhas regras de redirecionamento estao pelo web-proxy 1ª chain=srcnat, src. address=10.10.10.0/24(classe ip linux), action=masquerade2ª chain=dstnat, src. address=10.1.1.0/24(classe ip clientes), protocol= 6 tcp, dst. port=80, in. interface= clientes(nome da placa do link pros clientes), action=redirect, to ports=3128tem mais algumas regras em ip/web proxyport: 3128hostname: proxy(este nome e personalizavel e deve estar comentado dentro das regras do squid.conf)transparent. proxy=yesparent proxy= 10.10.10.11(ip linux)parent proxy port= 5128(porta é personalizavel e deve estar comentada dentro das regras do squid.conf)o resto pode ser defaultqto tiro o hotspot o mk e o debian funcionam perfeitamente cheguei ate a instalar o sarg para ver os logs e o webmin para correio tudo funcionando redondoAI QDO HABILITO OP HOTSPOT F......!!!!!!!o hotspot funcina e o squid nam faz mais o cache
qto as maquinas tenho disponiveis 3 maquinas 1 com o mk nas mesmas conf do server principal (proc 1.6 1gb mem 80 hd )1 com o debian (proc 1.6 512 gb mem 40 hd )1 reserva+ meu servidor q ta no ar (proc 1.6 1gb mem 80 hd )qto quiser estou pronto pra tentar configurar (melhor na parte da noite (trabalho o dia todo) + o horario quem define e vc )

----------


## lelyrock

Otimo Trabalho!
depois vou testar.....


ia pergunta onde tava o anexo mas achei na pagina 10....
vlw!!!








> *Ola pessoal...* 
> 
> Estou hj aqui pra contribuir com o que aprendi aqui no forum... espero que esse material seja de bom uso para todos
> 
> No meu caso aqui as configurações em anexo é baseada no tipo de serviço que eu uso aqui que no caso é hotspot... no entando pode ser adaptada para qualqer outro serviço
> 
> Para o melhor entendimento vou explicar alguns pontos para que todos possam usufluir das regras....
> 
> As regras foram feitas para o uso do hotspot + balanceamento entre 2 links + proxy paralelo com squid (debian) + cache Full... mais as regras no mangle e queue tree que é um excelente Qos fazendo a marcação das conexões para um melhor controle dos serviços das portas...
> ...

----------


## lelyrock

eu gostaria de fazer algo parecido, mas no meu mk so tem 3 interfaces, 2 pci (entrada de link de provedores diferentes) e 1 rede on bord (saida pra clientes na mesma faixa de ip), entao pensei em colocar o debian no mesmo switch dos clientes, mas ai nao sei como poderia configurar o MK para fazer o redirecionamento ao squid de forma q atendesse toda a rede, sendo q sao clientes com a mesma faixa de ip, porem separados em grupos: 192.168.1.1 a 64 no link A e 192.168.1.65 a 128 no link B.
se alguem puder me ajudar ficarei mto grato!!

ah! nao preciso do hotspot....

----------


## jeanfrank

Bom dia

Faz o seguinte compra uma placa pci de rede 4x1(são 4 interfaces de rede em 1 só placa pci) a minha chegou esta semana tenho tambem um micro com 3 pci e aqui preciso de 6 interfaces de rede então foi minha solução, o unico detalhe é que ela é mais cara do que muita placa mãe por ai paguei R$ 350,00...mas é perfeita

abraços

----------


## lelyrock

> Bom dia
> 
> Faz o seguinte compra uma placa pci de rede 4x1(são 4 interfaces de rede em 1 só placa pci) a minha chegou esta semana tenho tambem um micro com 3 pci e aqui preciso de 6 interfaces de rede então foi minha solução, o unico detalhe é que ela é mais cara do que muita placa mãe por ai paguei R$ 350,00...mas é perfeita
> 
> abraços


legal, vi uma dlink de 4 portas 400,00 mas fiquei com medo de nao ser compativel com mk.... qual modelo vc ta usando?

mas na verdade eu tava querendo economizar nessa parte, pois acabei de gastar 700 em outros equipamentos e o orçamento ta curto... 
sera q nao tem como eu fazer da forma q falei? ligando o squid no switch junto com clientes e configurando umas acl com tcp_outgoing_address

----------


## jeanfrank

> legal, vi uma dlink de 4 portas 400,00 mas fiquei com medo de nao ser compativel com mk.... qual modelo vc ta usando?
> 
> mas na verdade eu tava querendo economizar nessa parte, pois acabei de gastar 700 em outros equipamentos e o orçamento ta curto... 
> sera q nao tem como eu fazer da forma q falei? ligando o squid no switch junto com clientes e configurando umas acl com tcp_outgoing_address


Boa noite esta placa que citei é uma Routerbord 44 com chipset via totalmente compativel com mk, comprei na Linkteck Wireless - Redes sem fio, antenas, roteadores e produtos wireless quanto a sua questão provavelmente deve ter condição sim vou pesquisar uns posts antigos aqui se tiver alguma coisa te falo

abraços

----------


## lelyrock

problema resolvido

nao sabia q podia colocar 2 faixas de ip na mesma interface, entao foi so adcionar +1 ip address e deixar o squid no mesmo switch dos clientes...rs

----------


## edcomrocha

> *Ola pessoal...* 
> 
> Estou hj aqui pra contribuir com o que aprendi aqui no forum... espero que esse material seja de bom uso para todos
> 
> No meu caso aqui as configurações em anexo é baseada no tipo de serviço que eu uso aqui que no caso é hotspot... no entando pode ser adaptada para qualqer outro serviço
> 
> Para o melhor entendimento vou explicar alguns pontos para que todos possam usufluir das regras....
> 
> As regras foram feitas para o uso do hotspot + balanceamento entre 2 links + proxy paralelo com squid (debian) + cache Full... mais as regras no mangle e queue tree que é um excelente Qos fazendo a marcação das conexões para um melhor controle dos serviços das portas...
> ...


 
Nao achei o anexo 

:s

----------


## Raniel

Aqui está o link da página 10 e na 13 tem um arquivo .doc



> https://under-linux.org/forums/attac...o-completo.rar

----------


## edcomrocha

> Aqui está o link da página 10 e na 13 tem um arquivo .doc


 
Devo ter passado desapercebido

Obrigado

----------

